# Where Do People Get Their Cool Driftwood?



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

i see peoples tanks and everyone has cool looking drift wood where do you get it???


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Most LFS sell it.
You can also aorder online at www.thedriftwoodstore.com


----------

